# comment récupérer un enregistrement de la freebox



## prolol (8 Juillet 2008)

Je voudrais savoir comment récupérer un enregistrement (film, émission tv...) de la freebox sur mon imac alu pour le graver sur dvd ou cd (suivant le poid) ???


----------



## hotblood (8 Juillet 2008)

En téléchargeant un client Ftp (File tranfer protocol) du genre Filezilla pour mac.
Il y a aussi transmit mais c'est payant. (perso j'utilise les deux)

Une fois Filezilla ouvert, tu entres les champs suivants
hôte ou adresse: hd1.freebox.fr
user : freebox
pass : rien (laissez vide si tu n'es pas sûr de te souvenir du mdp)

Assures-toi que les ports 20 et 21 sont ouverts sur ton routeur. Vas dans paramètres de Filezilla et assures-toi aussi d'être en mode passif.
Ensuite rendez-vous sur ta console de gestion freebox sur ta TV. Tu te rends sur paramètres/ftp/tu actives le FTP.

Retourne sur filezilla, et en cliquant "connexion" tu devrais voir ton disque dur freebox apparaitre. Un simple glisser/déposer dans un sens ou l'autre te permettra d'opérer des transferts Mac/freebox et freebox/mac.

En espérant avoir été clair sinon un tuto ici!


Je suis pas sûr que tu aies posté dans la bonne partie.


----------



## prolol (8 Juillet 2008)

un grand merci, c'est hyper simple en fait... !!!


----------



## prolol (22 Juillet 2008)

euh... par contre comment on fait pour utiliser le fichier ".ts"
est ce que l'on doit le convertir ?? si oui, avec quoi ??


----------



## miaou (23 Juillet 2008)

tu peux le faire avec VLC
mais le plus simple c'est avec mpegsteamcilp
http://www.squared5.com/svideo/mpeg-streamclip-mac.html
mode d'emploi:
http://forum.mac-video.fr/articles/MPEGStreamclip/Guide.html
pour une bonne utilisation il te faut le module mpeg2 pour QT (20 chez apple) mais ça vaut vraiment le coup c'est un logiciel super
pour la conversion des fichiers .ts tu a quand une solution gratuite :

http://www.freeplayer.org/viewtopic.php?t=7724


----------



## prolol (23 Juillet 2008)

merci beaucoup je vais essayer la solution gratuite qui à l'air de fonctionner...


----------



## JediMac (26 Juillet 2008)

Chose bizarre, j'accède sans souci au disque de la Freebox via FTP avec RBrowser, mais je ne vois jamais l'intégralité des enregistrements.
Est-ce normal ?


----------



## ntx (26 Juillet 2008)

Les enregistrements protégés ne sont pas récupérable par FTP, leur nom n'apparaît pas en entier dans ton logiciel de FTP.


----------



## JediMac (27 Juillet 2008)

ntx a dit:


> Les enregistrements protégés ne sont pas récupérable par FTP, leur nom n'apparaît pas en entier dans ton logiciel de FTP.


Et je suppose qu'il n'y a pas grand chose à faire contre cette protection...

Bon dimanche.


----------



## ntx (27 Juillet 2008)

JediMac a dit:


> Et je suppose qu'il n'y a pas grand chose à faire contre cette protection...


De toutes manières il me semble que la loi DADVSI, chapitre 4, article 22 nous interdit de communiquer sur des méthodes pour contourner des protections sur des fichiers numériques :


> Après l'article L. 335-3 du code de la propriété intellectuelle, sont insérés deux articles L. 335-3-1 et L. 335-3-2 ainsi rédigés :
> « Art. L. 335-3-1. - I. - Est puni de 3 750 EUR d'amende le fait de porter atteinte sciemment, à des fins autres que la recherche, à une mesure technique efficace telle que définie à l'article L. 331-5, afin d'altérer la protection d'une oeuvre par un décodage, un décryptage ou toute autre intervention personnelle destinée à contourner, neutraliser ou supprimer un mécanisme de protection ou de contrôle, lorsque cette atteinte est réalisée par d'autres moyens que l'utilisation d'une application technologique, d'un dispositif ou d'un composant existant mentionné au II.
> « II. - Est puni de six mois d'emprisonnement et de 30 000 EUR d'amende le fait de procurer ou proposer sciemment à autrui, directement ou indirectement, des moyens conçus ou spécialement adaptés pour porter atteinte à une mesure technique efficace telle que définie à l'article L. 331-5, par l'un des procédés suivants :
> « 1° En fabriquant ou en important une application technologique, un dispositif ou un composant, à des fins autres que la recherche ;
> ...


:rateau:


----------



## prolol (7 Août 2008)

et dans la série du mpeg... comment fait-on pour transformer un mpeg en dvx pour réduire le poids ?


----------



## ntx (7 Août 2008)

ffmpegx, Handbrake, MPEG Streamclip et autres softs dans le même genre.


----------



## prolol (12 Août 2008)

cool, merci !!!


----------



## JediMac (31 Mars 2010)

ntx a dit:


> Les enregistrements protégés ne sont pas récupérable par FTP, leur nom n'apparaît pas en entier dans ton logiciel de FTP.



Je reviens sur ma question. Là c'est pour récupérer un programme non protégé.
Avec RBrower, il n'apparaît pas dans la liste, comme 2 autres d'ailleurs.
J'essaie donc avec CyberDuck, là la liste est complète, mais impossible de télécharger mon émission il me dit que le fichier n'existe pas :hein:. Je ne peux pas le renommer non plus et pour la même raison.
Je télécharge Filezilla, la version PPC et 10.4, mais elle refuse de s'ouvrir :sleep:.

Une idée pour me dépanner ?


Ça fonctionne bien avec Transmit, mais ça me gave de payer pour faire du FTP tous les 6 mois.


----------



## maena (4 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir,

En suivant les instructions de connection avec FileZilla, j'obtiens le message d'erreur suivant :
"530 Not Logged in".
Que j'entre ou non mon mot de passe freebox.

J'ai une freebox HD.

Quelqu'un a une idée


----------



## dvconseil (15 Avril 2010)

Je rencontre souvent ce type de problème avec les enregistrements de la Freebox.
En fait c'est le fichier d'origine qui est "cassé" dès lors il n'est plus récupérable en ftp.

Cependant il peut être regardé à partir de la freebox avec de légers désagréments de lecture.


----------



## JediMac (15 Avril 2010)

dvconseil a dit:


> Je rencontre souvent ce type de problème avec les enregistrements de la Freebox.
> En fait c'est le fichier d'origine qui est "cassé" dès lors il n'est plus récupérable en ftp.
> 
> Cependant il peut être regardé à partir de la freebox avec de légers désagréments de lecture.



Ben en fait, avec Transmit, je vois tous les fichiers non protégés. Il semble donc que ce soit un problème de logiciel.


----------

